
Bootstrapped, Profitable and Proud: Our Journey to $1M+ ARR at Phusion - christophe971
https://blog.phusion.nl/2016/10/04/bootstrapped-profitable-and-proud/
======
k__
After reading all the stuff from 37signals and starting to read things from
Amy Hoy, I have a bit of a feeling, HN is the wrong audience for this ;)

Anyway, congrats :)

